# Let's see if we can all count to 10.



## Relys (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok, I saw on the OIFY that someone made a thread like this. They still haven't completed it and they're on their 10th page. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Let's see if we're better than the average tards.

Everyone must post only 1 number going from 1-10. If anyone screws up you have to start all over again.

K START!

1.


----------



## PikaPika (Sep 25, 2007)

3


----------



## bluebright (Sep 25, 2007)

2


----------



## Relys (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## PikaPika (Sep 25, 2007)

2


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 25, 2007)

3


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 25, 2007)

5.2


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

2


----------



## PikaPika (Sep 25, 2007)

6


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 25, 2007)

2


----------



## dg10050 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## PikaPika (Sep 25, 2007)

4


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 25, 2007)

-4


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 25, 2007)

2


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> 3


----------



## PikaPika (Sep 25, 2007)

4


----------



## PikaPika (Sep 25, 2007)

4


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 25, 2007)

Pi


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 25, 2007)

1
(nice job double posting lol)


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## Mooney (Sep 25, 2007)

[(3-1)+2]/2


----------



## notnarb (Sep 25, 2007)

It took the WoW forums 6 pages just to get to 4 XD
btw 7


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 25, 2007)

10

Omg we did it.


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> 10
> 
> Omg we did it.


5645168148915313513546841203206518798456153015310530515313180

Oops, I messed up.


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

lol i wonder why ppl try to be so lame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lol

ITS 1 FOR THIS ONE!


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 25, 2007)

2!


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 25, 2007)

3


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2007)

4


----------



## notnarb (Sep 25, 2007)

11?


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## notnarb (Sep 25, 2007)

1.5


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## notnarb (Sep 25, 2007)

2


----------



## Shinji (Sep 25, 2007)

[spoiler
3
[/spoiler]


----------



## notnarb (Sep 25, 2007)

4


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 25, 2007)

5


----------



## Zendrik (Sep 25, 2007)

4


----------



## Shinji (Sep 25, 2007)

And the Lord spake, saying, 'First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin. Then, shalt thou count to three. No more. No less. Three shalt be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, nor either count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then, lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who, being naughty in My sight, shall snuff it.'


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 25, 2007)

2
3
4
5


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 25, 2007)

6.3


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 25, 2007)

7.11


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> [spoiler
> 3
> [/spoiler]



lmao  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





12


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## notnarb (Sep 25, 2007)

cinco


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 25, 2007)

poop


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 25, 2007)

2


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 25, 2007)

2


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 25, 2007)

peep


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 25, 2007)

3


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 25, 2007)

god damn it!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 25, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)  

4 Members: cruddybuddy, Vahnyyz, cory1492, ZAFDeltaForce 


Forum Home Search Help  GBAtemp Magazine   |-- GBAtemp Magazine News   |---- GBAtemp & Scene News   |---- GBA Releases   |---- NDS Releases   |---- Wii Releases   |---- Homebrew News   |-- GBAtemp Magazine Reviews   |---- Official GBAtemp Reviews   |-- GBAtemp Flash Kit Guides & FAQs   |-- User Submitted News GBAtemp Discussions   |-- Announcements   |-- Introductions   |-- Site discussions, suggestions & forum help   |---- gOnline Discussions   |-- GBAtemp Trading Forum   |---- Want To Buy (WTB)   |---- Want To Sell (WTS)   |---- Others (Giving/Trading)   |---- Member Feedback   |-- Forum Bugs Game Boy Advance Discussions   |-- GBA - Games   |-- GBA - Game Help, Hints and Tips   |-- GBA - Emulation   |-- GBA - Hardware, Devices and Utilities   |-- GBA - Flashing Hardware and Software   |-- GBA - Game Development, ROM Hacking and Translations Nintendo DS Discussions   |-- NDS - Games   |-- NDS - Game Help, Hints and Tips   |-- NDS - Emulation   |-- NDS - Hardware, Devices and Utilities   |-- NDS - Flashing Hardware and Software   |---- M3 Adapter   |---- Supercard   |---- G6   |---- EZ-Flash   |---- DS Xtreme   |---- R4 DS   |---- N-Card & Clones   |---- eWin   |---- CycloDS   |---- Other Flashing Hardware & Software   |---- PassMe's & PassCard's   |---- FlashMe (Firmware Replacements)   |-- NDS - Game Development, ROM Hacking and Translations   |-- NDS - Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection   |---- Wi-Fi General Chat   |---- Wi-Fi Technical & Help and Support Wii Discussions   |-- Wii - Games & General discussion   |-- Wii - Game Help, Hints and Tips   |-- Wii - Hardware, Devices and Utilities   |-- Wii - Hacking   |-- Wii - Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection   |---- Wi-Fi General Chat   |---- Wi-Fi Technical & Help and Support Other Systems Discussions   |-- Other Consoles   |-- Other Handhelds Other Discussions   |-- General Off-Topic Chat   |-- Computer Graphics and Art   |-- GBAtemp Contests and Polls   |-- Testing Area  


Close Topic Options
Track this topic
Receive email notification when a reply has been made to this topic and you are not active on the board.

Subscribe to this forum
Receive email notification when a new topic is posted in this forum and you are not active on the board.

Download / Print this Topic
Download this topic in different formats or view a printer friendly version. 





GBAtemp Classic Skin GBAtemp v3 GBAtemp Lite  
Powered by IPB Portal® v2 © 2004  IPS, Inc.- Registered to: GBAtemp 
Invision Power Board v2.0.2 © 2007  IPS, Inc. 
Licensed to: GBAtemp


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 25, 2007)

Cruddy FTW!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 25, 2007)

2


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 25, 2007)

3


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 25, 2007)

CRUDDY FTW AGAIN!


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Lee79 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Don Andy (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

2


----------



## bobrules (Sep 25, 2007)

3


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 25, 2007)

4


----------



## yus786 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## OSW (Sep 25, 2007)

6

no way, this couldn't possibly reach 10?

hey, i have a better idea, lets see if we can reach OVER 9000!!!!???


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 25, 2007)

18


----------



## OSW (Sep 25, 2007)

hey spartan!

back to 1.


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 25, 2007)

e


----------



## Doggy124 (Sep 25, 2007)

๑


----------



## AMDdude (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## AMDdude (Sep 25, 2007)

2


----------



## AMDdude (Sep 25, 2007)

3


----------



## AMDdude (Sep 25, 2007)

4


----------



## AMDdude (Sep 25, 2007)

5


----------



## AMDdude (Sep 25, 2007)

6


----------



## AMDdude (Sep 25, 2007)

7 -record 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -


----------



## AMDdude (Sep 25, 2007)

8


----------



## AMDdude (Sep 25, 2007)

9


----------



## AMDdude (Sep 25, 2007)

10
I did it


----------



## AMDdude (Sep 25, 2007)

santakuroosu.. about your signature
It actually says: 
In Soviet Russia
Iitjejajet fojatšms rost oi uotš
Just... decrypting the letters... means nothing though


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(AMDdude @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> Just... decrypting the letters... means nothing though


ORLY?
Who would have known? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















You know, you're not the first person to tell me that.
It's like there's a sarcasm barrier covering any contry east of Poland.


----------



## notnarb (Sep 25, 2007)

You're not allowed to count to 10 by yourself, cheater. 1


----------



## dice (Sep 25, 2007)

9


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 25, 2007)

8


----------



## Doggy124 (Sep 25, 2007)

๑ (one in Thai)


----------



## OSW (Sep 25, 2007)

In Soviet Russia, CARS DRIVE YOU!

11


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 25, 2007)

3.7


----------



## OSW (Sep 25, 2007)

3.141592654

sorry i had to say it.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> And the Lord spake, saying, 'First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin. Then, shalt thou count to three. No more. No less. Three shalt be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, nor either count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then, lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who, being naughty in My sight, shall snuff it.'


Everytime I read/hear that I can't stop laughing XD Monty Python is awesome


----------



## xalphax (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Sep 25, 2007)

2


----------



## moozxy (Sep 25, 2007)

THREE


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 25, 2007)

negative four


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 25, 2007)

poop


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 25, 2007)

http://3.141592653589793238462643383279502...com/index1.html

go there, and thats my next number


----------



## Bruinbaard (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> http://3.141592653589793238462643383279502...com/index1.html
> 
> go there, and thats my next number



You know one man spend 40 years of his life just to calculate the precise pi?

Ok start again

een


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 25, 2007)

too, ni, duos


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

3


----------



## Bruinbaard (Sep 25, 2007)

vier


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 25, 2007)

1024


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 25, 2007)

12?


----------



## Bruinbaard (Sep 25, 2007)

&*^&*#()#%&#)( (*)(*)hehe(o)(o)


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## Bruinbaard (Sep 25, 2007)

twee,zwei,due(Excuse my french 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





),two,duos, 10(bin), 2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2/2/2/2/2/2/2/2 or just 2


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 25, 2007)

Can someone please answer my question. 12?


----------



## science (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> Can someone please answer my question. 12?



6*2


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## science (Sep 25, 2007)

2


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## webyugioh (Sep 25, 2007)

一
二
三
四
五
七
八
九
十
For those who can see japanese text, it's 1-10


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi webyugioh and welcome to GBAtemp


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## JPH (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> 1



Uno


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## science (Sep 25, 2007)

No one is laughing people! Lets just fucking do it!

1


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

2


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Sep 25, 2007)

3


----------



## JPH (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> No one is laughing people! Lets just fucking do it!
> 
> 1



So if we do it,
What happens?

It just renders this doodoo thread pointless if we count to 10 and stop.

Theoretically, if we don't count to 10 - then we don't have to render this thread useless.

MINUS 2

So now we are back at 1. Ha.


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

I just want to know why we're not able to just do 1 thing real quick instead of playing too much with it, its just a simple count down, wouldn't our inability to do it kinda show us as being incapable of even getting to 10?

i can just hear the world mocking us, "BWahahaha all these internet kids cant even count to 10 in succession"

THIS IS MADNESS!!


NO THIS IS GBATEMP!!!


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

1 >.>


----------



## bobrules (Sep 25, 2007)

111111111111111111


----------



## bobrules (Sep 25, 2007)

222222222222222222


----------



## bobrules (Sep 25, 2007)

3333333333333333333


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## bobrules (Sep 25, 2007)

444444444444444444444


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 25, 2007)

1


----------



## science (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > No one is laughing people! Lets just fucking do it!
> ...



Its testing area, we start a new thread!

2


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 25, 2007)

8


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> 8








1


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## bobrules (Sep 26, 2007)

4


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 26, 2007)

Umm, I hear there are rumors on the uh internets-Bush

But according to the topic..

5*925486*0+5


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## test84 (Sep 26, 2007)

boob.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 26, 2007)

7


----------



## MrDunk (Sep 26, 2007)

123124547853747632548658453258768768641864836 45935269547654659459325496352453256666765656546575323668888777777786786346852343
651264312640783468752452e66456435648675368889613783863`5416321121301398009890873097713687012468721475454675462











213782378521951965219549872547285538765351537778163t135`535311`1117587351873587135871253872417842752417852487245248752489249852498752149875
4987249821475248715%#%#*^[email protected][email protected]#$%^&*(*&^%%$^%##^%@#6214549852348976320863-26408603246


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 26, 2007)

1



2



3




4




5




6




7




8




9





10




There. We're done.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

3


----------



## cubin' (Sep 26, 2007)

7


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## JPH (Sep 26, 2007)

11


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## cubin' (Sep 26, 2007)

7


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## JPH (Sep 26, 2007)

11


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## JPH (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## notnarb (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## JPH (Sep 26, 2007)

Eleven


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 26, 2007)

2



Can I double post?


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

3


----------



## JPH (Sep 26, 2007)

19


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

12


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

12


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

i'm pretty sure Sasuke knows his numbers

1


----------



## notnarb (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 26, 2007)

∞


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## Mooney (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 26, 2007)

3


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

4


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 26, 2007)

5


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Sep 26, 2007)

6


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 26, 2007)

7


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 26, 2007)

This thread is whack.


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

fKOFF


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 26, 2007)

Ö


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> This thread is whack.


fuck, you knocked us off from 7  :'(


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

3


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 26, 2007)

4


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

1 because you're not supposed to repost when you're going from 1-10


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Sep 26, 2007)

5


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 26, 2007)

3


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

4


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 26, 2007)

5


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

6


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 26, 2007)

7


----------



## Mooney (Sep 26, 2007)

8?


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

8


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 26, 2007)

Screw you mooney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Me and seja_8 had a thing going.


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

3


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> Screw you mooney
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh last spartan!!!!


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

3


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Sep 26, 2007)

4


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 26, 2007)

FIIIVEEEE


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Sep 26, 2007)

6


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

7


----------



## OSW (Sep 26, 2007)

4


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 26, 2007)

3


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

4


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 26, 2007)

5


----------



## nileyg (Sep 26, 2007)

10


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 26, 2007)

eleven gajillion


----------



## OSW (Sep 26, 2007)

eleven gajillion and
1


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

im going to bed


----------



## OSW (Sep 26, 2007)

eleven gajillion and
2


----------



## Shinji (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry, this little guy is just too cute to pass up


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## OSW (Sep 26, 2007)

eleven gajillion and
3

punches in that cat's face!


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## nileyg (Sep 26, 2007)

frosted butts


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

12


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 26, 2007)

You many sons of many bitches...

F this S.

*I GIVE UP.*

I'm going home... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:* o lol, I did it too...


----------



## Shinji (Sep 26, 2007)

chicken butt!


Hey look, i've got a Mii now =O


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

aw rad man................................




























12


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

12


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

2 aw wait 12


----------



## Shinji (Sep 26, 2007)

. _ _ .


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

AW SHINJI YOU WRECKED IT!

1


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## OSW (Sep 26, 2007)

sup man

2


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

3 hey osw, bored at home on a school holiday?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 26, 2007)

4


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

5 yup!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 26, 2007)

6


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 26, 2007)

[1][0][0]


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

10


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 26, 2007)

9. - Change it martin


----------



## OSW (Sep 26, 2007)

8 yep sasuke


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 26, 2007)

[C]ombo *reakder.*


----------



## OSW (Sep 26, 2007)

7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, liftoff initiated


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 26, 2007)

3


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

4


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 26, 2007)

5


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 26, 2007)

6


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 26, 2007)

7


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

8


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 26, 2007)

*MOTHER OF ALL FUCKS!*


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 26, 2007)

9!!!!!!


----------



## Opium (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

gee thanks for that


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

3


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 26, 2007)

4


----------



## notnarb (Sep 26, 2007)

5... jk 8


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 26, 2007)

6


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 26, 2007)

7


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 26, 2007)

8


----------



## cubin' (Sep 26, 2007)

9

!!!


----------



## Opium (Sep 26, 2007)

0


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 26, 2007)

someone should ban opium from this thread

1


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## OSW (Sep 26, 2007)

3

lets make it up to a hundred, because then it will be more disasterous when someone messes it up


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 26, 2007)

1

Its staying at 100. Its been 19 pages. WE SUCK AT COUNTING


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 26, 2007)

5


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 26, 2007)

12 of onboard DDR Ram


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## Bruinbaard (Sep 26, 2007)

11(bin)


----------



## Critical_Impact (Sep 26, 2007)

1


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## Critical_Impact (Sep 26, 2007)

3


----------



## Dominator (Sep 26, 2007)

4


----------



## Dominator (Sep 26, 2007)

5


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 26, 2007)

1 - Sorry dominator, double posting doesn't count.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Sep 26, 2007)

Why you started over is said 11 which is 3 but then in bin.
oh well
2


----------



## Teun (Sep 26, 2007)

3


----------



## Critical_Impact (Sep 26, 2007)

4


----------



## cubin' (Sep 26, 2007)

7...


----------



## Critical_Impact (Sep 26, 2007)

1 IM GOING TO BED, I IMAGINE THIS WONT BE FINISHED BY THE TIME I WAKE UP


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 26, 2007)

2


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 26, 2007)

3


----------



## Teun (Sep 26, 2007)

4


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 26, 2007)

5


----------



## Tylon (Sep 26, 2007)

6


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 26, 2007)

7


----------



## moozxy (Sep 26, 2007)

8


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 26, 2007)

9


----------



## moozxy (Sep 26, 2007)

HOLY CRAP 10


----------



## Tylon (Sep 26, 2007)

We did it!?


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 26, 2007)

We did it. After 21 pages we finally did it. Hooray


----------



## Tylon (Sep 26, 2007)

Alright!!
Let's count to 12 this time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll start,  1


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 26, 2007)

OMGZ YEY!!!!11!!1!

W3 c0un73d 2 10!!!111!!1


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## OSW (Sep 26, 2007)

it's official. gbatemp can count to ten!


----------



## moozxy (Sep 26, 2007)

HIGH FIVEE!


----------



## dice (Sep 26, 2007)

time to boogie!


----------



## Shinji (Sep 26, 2007)

congrats all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sounds good!


----------



## Relys (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow, we actually did it!


----------



## Bruinbaard (Sep 26, 2007)

wow finally a shame that had to took 21...some ppl(last spartan in begin)


----------



## notnarb (Sep 27, 2007)

Didn't count, the guy said 1 THEN typed his message.. For all we know it could of been intended as an I and he wanted to make it seem like he stuttered


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Sep 27, 2007)

2


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 27, 2007)

3


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 27, 2007)

for


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 27, 2007)

knife


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 27, 2007)

sex (6)


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 27, 2007)

Dirtie (se7ev)


----------



## Bruinbaard (Sep 27, 2007)

octaaf(8 music notes ;0)


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 27, 2007)

nein


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 27, 2007)

TeNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dice (Sep 27, 2007)

XI


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2007)

umm ... tweleve?  (as spelt in street fighter iii third strike)


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 28, 2007)

friday (the thirteenth)


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 28, 2007)

me birthday! (October 14th)


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 28, 2007)

3 x 5 (15)


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 28, 2007)

4^2


Should we stop now?


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 28, 2007)

No!

M+ (17)


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> 3 x 5 (15)


That's 225. 


5x15= 75
75x3 = 225

Mega win.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 x 5 (15)
> ...


fuck you the (15) wasn't part of the thingy

GBATEMP CAN COUNT TO 17!!!


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 28, 2007)




----------

